# Abnormal Increase in Portugal of MH ?



## Penny13 (Mar 22, 2020)

Interesting read are the Germans really going to Portugal when they have the best healthcare and survival rate ... 









						"Abnormal" increase in motorhomes and tourists along Alentejo coast worries mayors
					

"Abnormal" increase in motorhomes and tourists along Alentejo coast worries mayors




					algarvedailynews.com


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 22, 2020)

last weekend as the lockdown was imminent we nipped down and over the border at Ayamonte for gas there were almost equal numbers heading into spain going home & going the other way taking refuge in portugal,


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 22, 2020)

We just saw the stream of motorhomes driving home. Most of them speeding past us. Hope your all ok on your little enclave ...


----------



## QFour (Mar 23, 2020)

Sounds like Portugal will be like Spain. As soon as everyone started leaving the Capital heading for their holiday homes and campsites they took the virus with them. Won't be long before it gets going there as well with all those people living on campsites. Only takes one person to not wash his hands.


----------



## kenspain (Mar 24, 2020)

There was something on the Spanish new today about all visitors to Spain and Portugal to live and head for there own country .


----------



## REC (Mar 24, 2020)

kenspain said:


> There was something on the Spanish new today about all visitors to Spain and Portugal to live and head for there own country .


The UK government are saying this too but it seems particularly aimed at air travellers, short term tourists and holidaymakers. It's not specific about people with second  homes. Motorhomes wildcamping could be deemed to be short term?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Penny13 (Mar 24, 2020)

I really think the message is simple get home now !!!


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 25, 2020)

How is driving 1500 miles "essential travel". I will be on the Zeebrugge ferry to Hull tonight, but feel it would be less of a risk if I had been able to stay in a safe place in Portugal.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 25, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> How is driving 1500 miles "essential travel". I will be on the Zeebrugge ferry to Hull tonight, but feel it would be less of a risk if I had been able to stay in a safe place in Portugal.



I think that the advice to get home and stay home is good. This could be the situation for many months and whilst the journey home has risks these are cancelled out by the lower risks in a permanent home compared to a campervan which inevitably needs regular attention in such things as water top up and waste emptying.


----------



## QFour (Mar 25, 2020)

Also means that the local government don't have to deal with foreigners who cannot speak the language and insist on moving about. Must be hell for a Doctor trying to treat someone who doesn't understand. I know how difficult it was with the Spanish Hospital when I burnt my foot. Loads of typing with google translate took ages.


----------



## Admin (Mar 25, 2020)

As far as I understand the Portuguese authorities told all the MH to leave 2 days ago and in 3 days they will be closing all MH facilities, aires, campsites and car 

*Campsites and motorhome parks*
On 22 March the Portuguese government announced the closure of all campsites and motorhome parks to tourists and visitors, setting a deadline of five working days (i.e. Friday 27 March) for their closure. Permanent residents of campsites and motorhome parks are not affected by this decision and can stay at their permanent campsite or motorhome park.






						Coronavirus - Portugal travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for Portugal including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## QFour (Mar 26, 2020)

So they all moved from Spain to Portugal, why didn't they just go home. What is wrong with these people, don't they understand how bad the situation is. Moving around from country to country is just spreading the virus. Anyone who is coming back to the Uk should self isolate for 14 days. They have no idea if they are carrying the virus or not. You can have no symptoms and still infect others.

Took the dog down to the park yesterday and we must have taken a very large magnet as well. Every which way we walked it seemed like people were heading towards us. Watched one old guy walking towards a couple evidently to have a chat. The guy had to tell the old guy twice to stay away.

..


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2020)

Folks without brains still wandering round here,esp dog walkers stopping to have a chat to each other in the open field park behind us,3 & 4 at a time, think the dogs have more wit than there owners.


----------



## QFour (Mar 26, 2020)

Just been to the park with the dog. Group of six young men and one woman standing in a group talking while their dogs were chasing each other. They then split up and wandered off. Makes you wonder if these people ever listen to the news or don't they think restrictions apply to them.


----------



## kenspain (Mar 26, 2020)

My friend who is staying on our place in Portugal  today the police told him he must leave Portugal with in 24 hours if he dose not leave they will in pound his van and fine him .


----------



## REC (Mar 28, 2020)

I think our situation is completely different from people living in their motorhomes. We can stay in our house here for several more months and not put anyone else or ourselves at risk by driving through other countries. The GNR and local council all aware and in agreement.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm contentedly looking out of the Hymer window, at a hazy sea-mist over the Gibraltar Straits.
temperature is forecast between 14-18 c. for the day.

The campsite that I'm on has evicted a few tent dwellers and closed the gates.
Police have taken a print out of residents who are remaining.
Site owner is confident that none remaining will be evicted.

There are around 20 vans & caravans here a few Brit couples and lots of Germans.
Nobody appears worried or anxious,

I can't see the point of raising my infection risk by going out on the road for 5-6 days traveling up through Spain & France then onto a confined channel tunnel. That is around 5-6 or so stops for food, fuel etc.
Plus the rigmarole with the vets doings for the dog.
Just to get back to the freezing UK weather, which for me, will impact my health.

I'm on a site pitch, away from close neighbors, a great view and very quiet.
A couple of other folks have offered to get provisions for me as they do their own shopping.
Nothing seems to be in short supply. Most odds & ends can be got via the camp shop.

Checked with some locals yesterday regarding infection rate around town,
nobody is aware of any cases here but possibly along the coast around Algeciras.
That's understandable as there are many hi rise apartment blocks and a high concentration of people.

My sister lives near Portsmouth, she tells me that there has been 1x confirmed case close to her with possibly 4 other unconfirmed cases.

There is a cure emerging now, an existing medication in tablet form, no vaccines required.
The cure has been near to 100% effective where it has been tested so there is a bright light down the tunnel.

For anyone with some spare time on their hands, I suggest watching a couple of documentaries about how public perceptions are managed in support of political agendas.

A BBC documentary from 2004 which I find very appropriate right now:

*The Power Of Nightmares: Part 1 Baby Its Cold Outside *





The rest of Adam Curtis's work:








						Adam Curtis Documentary
					

Channel dedicated to Documentary Filmmaker Adam Curtis. Adam Curtis (born 1955) is an English documentary filmmaker. Curtis says that his favourite theme is ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Mar 30, 2020)

Dear Mods, please stop sending me messages directing me to the government advice site.

I'm in Spain, they are dishing out their own commands, I don't need it every day.


----------



## QFour (Mar 30, 2020)

FringeDweller said:


> Checked with some locals yesterday regarding infection rate around town,
> nobody is aware of any cases here but possibly along the coast around Algeciras.
> That's understandable as there are many hi rise apartment blocks and a high concentration of people.



One of the biggest problems with this virus is that some people who have it have no idea that they have got it. They have no symptoms at all yet can infect others. This virus is everywhere don't be fooled Stay Safe ..


----------



## witzend (Mar 31, 2020)

FringeDweller said:


> Dear Mods, please stop sending me messages directing me to the government advice site.



You can stop those yourself clik your user name then select preferences


----------



## 2cv (Mar 31, 2020)

I fear there will be many broken hearted motorhomers forced to lose their pets as repatriation by air begins in the coming days.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 31, 2020)

2cv said:


> I fear there will be many broken hearted motorhomers forced to lose their pets as repatriation by air begins in the coming days.



Awful but necessary I suppose..

Would they be quarantined until this is over Bill?

Silly question really - who knows!


----------

